# phpMyAdmin und Webmin ist sehr langsam ... [SOLVED]

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich habe das Problem schon seit Installation ...

Wenn ich z.b mit phpMyAdmin meine Datenbank administrieren will, dann dauert das laden einer Seite schon mal ca. 20 Sekunden ...

Woran liegt das? Das selbe Problem habe ich auch mit Webmin! Da dauert es auch lange, bis ne Seite geladen ist

Ist das wirklich weil es nur nen P1-233 ist, oder liegt das an PHP5 ? Weil wenn ich z.b ProFTPD nutze, welches von MySQL die Benutzerdaten liest, dann geht das sehr schnell und es gibt keine Verzögerungen.

Hier das Beispiel von MySQL ... sogar die Startseite lädt langsam: http://conikost2.dyndns.org/Tools/phpMyAdmin/

Muss ich irgendwas aktivieren?

PC einfach zu lahm mit 233 MHz ?

Ich habe MySQL und Webmin mit diesen Optionen

```

Metabox ~ # emerge -pv mysql webmin dev-lang/php

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.19-r1 [5.0.19] USE="-berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -max-idx-128 -minimal -perl -srvdir ssl -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/webmin-1.270  USE="apache2 -postgres ssl -webmin-minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.1.2-r1 [5.1.2] USE="-adabas -apache apache2 -bcmath -berkdb -birdstep bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -cli -crypt -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase ftp gd -gd-external -gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp -hash -hyperwave-api -iconv -imap -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit -mhash -ming -msql -mssql mysql mysqli ncurses nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl pcre -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm readline -recode -reflection -sapdb -sasl session -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid spell -spl -sqlite ssl -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc threads -tidy -tokenizer truetype -vm-goto -vm-switch -wddx xml -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip zlib" 0 kB

```

emerege --info

```

Metabox ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre7-r5 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.0, glibc-2.4-r1, 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 i586)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 i586 Cyrix MediaGXtm MMXtm Enhanced

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre17

distcc 2.18.3 i586-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-mmx -mmmx -Os -pipe -mfpmath=387"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-mmx -mmmx -Os -pipe -mfpmath=387 -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo / http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ / http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo / ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo / ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ / http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ / ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ / ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gentoo.org/gentoo-distfiles/ / http://gentoo.intergenia.de"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 / a52 aac alsa apache2 apm bash-completion bzip2 cdinstall dedicated dts dvd ftp gd gpm javascript jpeg mmx mp3 mpeg mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl ogg pam pcmcia pcre png quicktime readline samba session slang source spell ssl symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs xml zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU video_cards_ati video_cards_cyrix video_cards_fbdev video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_vmware"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS

```

Last edited by ConiKost on Thu Apr 20, 2006 9:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keepoer

Hi,

die geringe Performace liegt an dem Apache2 und PHP. Die MySQL-Datenbank ist nicht das Problem, da die Datenausgabe für Proftpd ja ziemlich schnell von statten geht.

Da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass dein Server auch nicht gerade vor RAM strozt, würde ich dir dringend vom Apache abraten. Oder nimm wenigstens die 1er Version.

Als Alternative würde ich dir lighttpd empfehlen. Einfach mal emergen. Ist ein sehr kleiner und schneller Webserver, dazu noch sehr speicherschonend. Auf meinem Server nimmt er nur 3-4 MB ein. PHP musst du allerdings per fcgi einbinden. Das sollte bei deinem System allerdings ebenfalls von Vorteil sein.

Wenn du's mal versuchen willst, dann emerge einfach lighttpd und reemerge PHP mit dem Userflag cgi. Das Einstellen der conf-Datei ist idR auch kein Problem.

Ich will dir hier keine Garantie geben, dass dein System danach rennt, aber einen spürbaren Performancegewinn sollte es doch geben.

Bei Fragen einfach nochmal posten oder per PM.

----------

## ConiKost

Naja, aber das Problem ist, dass sowas wie phpBB oder andere CMS System innerhalb weniger Sekunden geladen sind?

Wieso sind diese dann so schnell?

Ich habe 128 MB RAM ...

----------

## sschlueter

Ist das denn nur eine initiale Verzögerung beim Laden der Seite, aber wenn sie dann geladen wird, dann geht es schnell, oder ist alles langsam?

Wie schaut es denn mit der Last des Systems aus? Lass doch mal ein vmstat 1 laufen. Oder besser dstat --all --full 1

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Also mit Verzögerung meine ich, ich warte 10 Sekunden (in dieser Zeit sehe ich nur eine leere weise Seite!), und dann boom, auf einmal ist die gesamte Seite da.

Achja, Wordpress ist auch so nen Beispiel wo das laden ne Weile dauert ...

Also dstat gibt es bei mir nicht ... was muss ich hier emergen?

Also hier die ausgabe von vmstat ... kannst du mir die Erklären?

Die Ausgabe ist jetzt, wenn ich mir mit phpMyAdmin einlogge ...

```

Metabox / # vmstat 1

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- --system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in    cs us sy id wa

 2  0  38600  14084   4180  41904    1    1    16    25  326   268 29 45 25  0

 2  0  38600  14084   4180  41904    0    0     0     0  375   362  3 44 53  0

 1  0  38600  14084   4188  41904    0    0     0    40  367   388  1 42 57  0

 2  0  38600  14084   4188  41904    0    0     0     0  340   319  0 44 56  0

 1  0  38600  14072   4188  41920    0    0    16     0  356   371  1 37 61  1

 2  0  38600  14072   4188  41920    0    0     0     0  375   374  1 40 59  0

 1  0  38600  14060   4188  41936    0    0    16     0  369   368  2 36 62  0

 1  0  38600  14036   4188  41952    0    0    16     8  376   382  3 37 60  0

 3  0  38600  13888   4212  42080    0    0   152     0  409   402 33 34 30  4

 3  0  38600  13728   4220  42204    0    0   132     0  353   261 58 38  0  4

 4  0  38600  13584   4256  42268   20    0   120     0  393   320 55 42  0  3

 3  0  38600  13460   4272  42360    0    0   108     0  360   284 61 38  0  1

 3  0  38600  13408   4292  42388    0    0    40    34  406   295 51 49  0  0

 3  0  38600  13016   4300  42408    0    0     8     0  396   337 38 43 18  1

 4  0  38600  12372   4308  42408    0    0     1    24  327   211 53 47  0  0

 3  0  38600  11844   4308  42424    0    0    16     0  409   332 51 49  0  0

 1  0  38600  11984   4312  42424    0    0     4     0  468   412 51 34 15  0

 2  0  38600  11960   4312  42452    0    0    28    12  452   450  6 42 50  2

 1  0  38600  11948   4320  42468    0    0    16    16  354   362  4 29 66  1

 1  0  38600  11948   4320  42468    0    0     0     0  391   397  1 35 64  0

 4  0  38600  11924   4320  42484    0    0    16     0  357   333  4 35 60  1

 5  0  38600  11924   4324  42484    0    0     0    18  354   322 35 35 31  0

 3  0  38600  11672   4324  42484    0    0     0     0  301   187 59 41  0  0

 2  0  38600  11168   4328  42572    0    0    92     0  401   327 54 45  0  1

 3  0  38600  10804   4328  42572    0    0     0     0  367   281 58 42  0  0

 3  0  38600  10972   4328  42572    0    0     0     0  378   294 50 44  6  0

 3  0  38600  10972   4328  42572    0    0     0     0  326   228 59 41  0  0

 2  0  38600  10848   4328  42588    0    0    16     0  382   291 60 40  0  0

 4  0  38600  10880   4328  42604    0    0    16     0  433   378 20 41 39  0

 1  0  38600  10880   4332  42604    0    0     0    18  371   400  3 30 67  0

 4  0  38600  10880   4340  42604    0    0     0    16  378   374  1 37 62  0

 1  0  38600  10880   4340  42604    0    0     0     0  378   385  2 33 65  0

 1  0  38600  10868   4340  42620    0    0    16    32  355   327  1 37 62  0

 1  0  38600  10868   4340  42620    0    0     0     0  357   370  0 38 62  0

 1  0  38600  10868   4340  42620    0    0     0     0  357   355  3 47 50  0

 2  0  38600  10868   4340  42620    0    0     0     0  358   340  1 45 54  0

 1  0  38600  10868   4340  42620    0    0     0     0  379   395  3 40 57  0

 3  0  38600  10896   4340  42620    0    0     0     0  332   250 52 39  9  0

 3  0  38600  10896   4340  42620    0    0     0     0  302   193 62 38  0  0

 3  0  38600  10832   4340  42652    0    0    32     0  395   309 59 41  0  0

 3  0  38600  10652   4340  42668    0    0    16     0  382   310 66 34  0  0

 2  0  38600  10596   4340  42668    0    0     0     0  410   358 62 38  0  0

 3  0  38600  10556   4340  42684    0    0    16     4  396   304 67 33  0  0

 3  0  38600  10556   4340  42684    0    0     0     0  395   329 65 35  0  0

 4  0  38600  10556   4340  42684    0    0     0     0  390   321 53 47  0  0

 2  0  38600  10556   4340  42684    0    0     0     0  379   304 56 44  0  0

 3  0  38600  10556   4340  42684    0    0     0     0  395   305 54 46  0  0

 3  0  38600  10532   4344  42700    0    0    16    20  406   326 57 43  0  0

 3  0  38600  10532   4344  42700    0    0     0     0  389   328 61 39  0  0

 3  0  38600  10532   4344  42700    0    0     0     0  373   300 62 38  0  0

 3  0  38600  10784   4344  42700    0    0     0     0  414   363 67 33  0  0

 2  0  38600  10772   4344  42716    0    0    16     0  387   303 59 41  0  0

 3  0  38600  10772   4348  42716    0    0     0    23  381   290 59 41  0  0

 3  0  38600  10576   4348  42716    0    0     0     0  355   285 71 29  0  0

 3  1  38600  10508   4356  42732    0    0    16    16  333   248 64 36  0  0

 3  0  38600  10508   4356  42736    0    0     0     0  365   276 55 45  0  0

 3  0  38600  10472   4356  42764    0    0    32     0  382   319 51 49  0  0

 3  1  38600  10460   4356  42780    0    0    16     0  376   312 57 43  0  0

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- --system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in    cs us sy id wa

 4  0  38600  10460   4356  42780    0    0     0     0  389   319 54 46  0  0

 3  0  38600  10436   4356  42796    0    0    16     0  381   313 64 36  0  0

 2  0  38600  10408   4364  42796    0    0     0    40  362   296 64 36  0  0

 3  0  38600  10396   4364  42812    0    0    16     0  377   281 63 37  0  0

 3  0  38600  10384   4364  42828    0    0    16     0  370   292 68 32  0  0

 3  0  38600  10384   4364  42828    0    0     0     0  370   287 63 37  0  0

 3  0  38600  10384   4364  42828    0    0     0     0  364   293 70 30  0  0

 3  0  38600  10384   4364  42828    0    0     0     0  387   306 62 38  0  0

 3  0  38600  10384   4364  42828    0    0     0     0  373   276 53 47  0  0

 3  0  38600  10360   4364  42844    0    0    16     0  365   285 59 41  0  0

 3  0  38600  10348   4364  42860    0    0    16     0  380   284 54 46  0  0

 4  0  38600  10348   4364  42860    0    0     0     0  397   327 61 39  0  0

 2  0  38600  10348   4364  42860    0    0     0     0  361   282 67 33  0  0

 4  0  38600  10348   4364  42860    0    0     0     0  358   267 60 40  0  0

 2  0  38600  10336   4364  42876    0    0    16     0  411   329 68 32  0  0

 5  0  38600   9372   4364  43484   56    0   664     0  431   389 46 43  0 11

 4  0  38600   8880   4364  43524    0    0    40     0  352   265 63 36  0  1

 1  0  38600   9112   4376  43572    0    0    60     0  452   445 37 37 23  3

 4  1  38600   9076   4380  43608    0    0    40     0  356   258 57 41  2  0

 5  0  38600   9076   4380  43608    0    0     0     0  352   249 57 43  0  0

 4  0  38600   9076   4380  43608    0    0     0     0  358   266 55 45  0  0

 3  0  38600   9076   4380  43608    0    0     0     0  318   212 56 44  0  0

 3  0  38600   9052   4392  43624    0    0    16    34  346   254 63 37  0  0

 2  0  38600   9068   4392  43624    0    0     0    20  375   293 61 39  0  0

 2  0  38600   9068   4392  43624    0    0     0     0  374   289 62 38  0  0

 2  0  38600   9068   4392  43624    0    0     0     0  353   270 65 35  0  0

 3  0  38600   9056   4392  43640    0    0    16     0  385   298 62 38  0  0

 3  1  38600   9028   4392  43672    0    0    32     0  379   319 69 31  0  0

 3  0  38600   9028   4396  43672    0    0     0     9  390   328 63 37  0  0

 3  0  38600   8988   4396  43688    0    0    16     0  386   309 56 44  0  0

 3  0  38600   8904   4396  43688    0    0     0     0  392   277 53 47  0  0

 3  0  38600   8784   4396  43720    0    0    32     0  514   361 58 42  0  0

 3  0  38600   8784   4396  43720    0    0     0     0  399   317 56 44  0  0

 4  0  38600   8784   4396  43720    0    0     0    32  411   330 61 39  0  0

 3  0  38600   8716   4396  43736    0    0    16     0  413   358 65 35  0  0

 2  0  38600   8716   4396  43736    0    0     0     0  406   326 58 42  0  0

Metabox / #

 3  0  38600  10896   4340  42620    0    0     0     0  332   250 52 39  9  0

 3  0  38600  10896   4340  42620    0    0     0     0  302   193 62 38  0  0

 3  0  38600  10832   4340  42652    0    0    32     0  395   309 59 41  0  0

 3  0  38600  10652   4340  42668    0    0    16     0  382   310 66 34  0  0

 2  0  38600  10596   4340  42668    0    0     0     0  410   358 62 38  0  0

 3  0  38600  10556   4340  42684    0    0    16     4  396   304 67 33  0  0

 3  0  38600  10556   4340  42684    0    0     0     0  395   329 65 35  0  0

 4  0  38600  10556   4340  42684    0    0     0     0  390   321 53 47  0  0

 2  0  38600  10556   4340  42684    0    0     0     0  379   304 56 44  0  0

 3  0  38600  10556   4340  42684    0    0     0     0  395   305 54 46  0  0

 3  0  38600  10532   4344  42700    0    0    16    20  406   326 57 43  0  0

 3  0  38600  10532   4344  42700    0    0     0     0  389   328 61 39  0  0

 3  0  38600  10532   4344  42700    0    0     0     0  373   300 62 38  0  0

 3  0  38600  10784   4344  42700    0    0     0     0  414   363 67 33  0  0

 2  0  38600  10772   4344  42716    0    0    16     0  387   303 59 41  0  0

 3  0  38600  10772   4348  42716    0    0     0    23  381   290 59 41  0  0

 3  0  38600  10576   4348  42716    0    0     0     0  355   285 71 29  0  0

 3  1  38600  10508   4356  42732    0    0    16    16  333   248 64 36  0  0

 3  0  38600  10508   4356  42736    0    0     0     0  365   276 55 45  0  0

 3  0  38600  10472   4356  42764    0    0    32     0  382   319 51 49  0  0

 3  1  38600  10460   4356  42780    0    0    16     0  376   312 57 43  0  0

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- --system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in    cs us sy id wa

 4  0  38600  10460   4356  42780    0    0     0     0  389   319 54 46  0  0

 3  0  38600  10436   4356  42796    0    0    16     0  381   313 64 36  0  0

 2  0  38600  10408   4364  42796    0    0     0    40  362   296 64 36  0  0

 3  0  38600  10396   4364  42812    0    0    16     0  377   281 63 37  0  0

 3  0  38600  10384   4364  42828    0    0    16     0  370   292 68 32  0  0

 3  0  38600  10384   4364  42828    0    0     0     0  370   287 63 37  0  0

 3  0  38600  10384   4364  42828    0    0     0     0  364   293 70 30  0  0

 3  0  38600  10384   4364  42828    0    0     0     0  387   306 62 38  0  0

 3  0  38600  10384   4364  42828    0    0     0     0  373   276 53 47  0  0

 3  0  38600  10360   4364  42844    0    0    16     0  365   285 59 41  0  0

 3  0  38600  10348   4364  42860    0    0    16     0  380   284 54 46  0  0

 4  0  38600  10348   4364  42860    0    0     0     0  397   327 61 39  0  0

 2  0  38600  10348   4364  42860    0    0     0     0  361   282 67 33  0  0

 4  0  38600  10348   4364  42860    0    0     0     0  358   267 60 40  0  0

 2  0  38600  10336   4364  42876    0    0    16     0  411   329 68 32  0  0

 5  0  38600   9372   4364  43484   56    0   664     0  431   389 46 43  0 11

 4  0  38600   8880   4364  43524    0    0    40     0  352   265 63 36  0  1

 1  0  38600   9112   4376  43572    0    0    60     0  452   445 37 37 23  3

 4  1  38600   9076   4380  43608    0    0    40     0  356   258 57 41  2  0

 5  0  38600   9076   4380  43608    0    0     0     0  352   249 57 43  0  0

 4  0  38600   9076   4380  43608    0    0     0     0  358   266 55 45  0  0

 3  0  38600   9076   4380  43608    0    0     0     0  318   212 56 44  0  0

 3  0  38600   9052   4392  43624    0    0    16    34  346   254 63 37  0  0

 2  0  38600   9068   4392  43624    0    0     0    20  375   293 61 39  0  0

 2  0  38600   9068   4392  43624    0    0     0     0  374   289 62 38  0  0

 2  0  38600   9068   4392  43624    0    0     0     0  353   270 65 35  0  0

 3  0  38600   9056   4392  43640    0    0    16     0  385   298 62 38  0  0

 3  1  38600   9028   4392  43672    0    0    32     0  379   319 69 31  0  0

 3  0  38600   9028   4396  43672    0    0     0     9  390   328 63 37  0  0

 3  0  38600   8988   4396  43688    0    0    16     0  386   309 56 44  0  0

 3  0  38600   8904   4396  43688    0    0     0     0  392   277 53 47  0  0

 3  0  38600   8784   4396  43720    0    0    32     0  514   361 58 42  0  0

 3  0  38600   8784   4396  43720    0    0     0     0  399   317 56 44  0  0

 4  0  38600   8784   4396  43720    0    0     0    32  411   330 61 39  0  0

 3  0  38600   8716   4396  43736    0    0    16     0  413   358 65 35  0  0

 2  0  38600   8716   4396  43736    0    0     0     0  406   326 58 42  0  0

```

----------

## sschlueter

Ich habe grade gesehen, dass du auch derjenige gewesen bist, der Probleme mit der DNS-Auflösung gehabt hat und deswegen die SSH-Logins sich verzögert hatten.

Ist nur so ein Schuss ins Blaue, aber hast du eventuell beim Apache die Namensauflösung eingeschaltet? Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob das zu einer Verzögerung führen würde. Und es ist auch nicht die Gentoo-Default-Einstellung. Aber das kann man ja trotzdem mal checken. Die Einstellung heisst HostnameLookups und ist bei Gentoo in der /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

Jetzt du dem vmstat-Output:

Wichtig ist da zunächst mal die id Spalte, die gibt den Leerlauf-Prozentsatz des Systems an. Solange dieser Wert noch > 0 ist, ist da zunächst einmal noch kein Flaschenhals. Es gilt: us+sy+id+wa=100%. us bedeutet dabei CPU-Prozentsatz fürs Ausführen von Userland-Code, sy bedeutet CPU-Prozentsatz fürs Ausführen von Kernel-Code und wa bedeutet Prozentsatz von erzwungenem Leerlauf, weil auf die Festplatte gewartet werden musste. Das System muss aber nicht swappen (Spalten si und so), und auch sonst gibt es nur eine geringe Festplatten-Aktivität (Spalten bi und bo), und es gibt dementsprechend auch keine Wartezeit wegen zu langsamer Festplatte (Spalte wa). Das ist soweit alles in Ordnung.

Aber seltsam ist der hohe Anteil an Kernel-Zeit. Der Rechner ist zwar sehr langsam, aber dennoch scheint mir der Kernel-Anteil viel zu hoch zu sein. *achselzuck* Da fällt mir leider nicht so viel zu ein. Normalerweise liegt die Ursache darin, dass man keinen DMA-Modus für die Festplatte hat. Aber bei dir ist der Kernel auch beschäftigt, wenn die Festplatte wirklich nichts macht. Netzwerkkarten mit Realtek-Chipsatz können den Kernel-Anteil auch erhöhen, wenn sie stark belastet werden, aber das sieht man dann an einer höheren Interrupt-Last (Spalte in), was bei dir aber auch nicht der Fall ist.

Mh, hast du eventuell Kernel-Mode PPPOE? Oder läuft das Teil auch als NAT-Router? Oder beides?

Andererseits habe ich keine Erfahrungswerte über einen so langsamen Rechner. Mag sein, dass das normal ist.

Empfehlen kann ich dann nur folgendes: Weil wa kein Problem ist und man gegen sy so spontan sicherlich nichts tun kann, muss man versuchen, die CPU-Belastung durch die Userland-Prozesse zu verringern. Du kannst zu diesem Zweck beispielsweise eAccelerator installieren (ist im Portage-Tree) . Damit werden die PHP-Skripte sozusagen vorkompiliert. Das spart dann CPU-Zeit, weil sie nicht bei jedem Aufruf neu interpretiert werden müssen.

----------

## zworK

Ich habe hier selbst einen Pentium 200 MMX mit 128 MB RAM als Router stehen mit Apache-2.0.54-r31, PHP-4.4.0-r9, MySQL-4.0.25, ProFTPD, Samba und anderen Diensten. phpMyAdmin sowie Webmin laufen zwar etwas träger in der Bedienung, sind jedoch benutzbar, ebenso andere PHP Geschichten wie z.B. Joomla!.  Bestückt ist "Rechenmonster" mit 3 Realtek Karten. Bis vor c.a. einem halben Jahr lief noch seti@home im Dauereinsatz.

Ich denke also dein Problem muss irgendwo eine Fehlkonfiguration sein. Die "Rechenpower" sollte reichen.

```
router ~ # emerge info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 i586)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 i586 Pentium MMX

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

distcc 2.18.3 i386-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=pentium-mmx -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=pentium-mmx -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://194.117.143.71/mirrors/gentoo ftp://194.117.143.70/mirrors/gentoo ftp://194.117.143.69/mirrors/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://christian/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 acl apache2 apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 crypt eds emboss encode esd expat foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer imlib innodb jpeg libg++ libwww mad mhash mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python quicktime readline samba sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xml xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS

```

----------

## sschlueter

Was für einen Prozentsatz Kernel-Zeit hast du denn üblicherweise?

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Mh, hast du eventuell Kernel-Mode PPPOE? Oder läuft das Teil auch als NAT-Router? Oder beides? 

Was bitte ist Kernel-Mode PPPOE ? Wie kann ich das prüfen? Das Teil ist ein normal Server, also sollte NAT aus sein?

So, ich habe mal jetzt mit phpMYAdmin geschaut ... über 30 Sekunden brauche ich um eine anderen Tabelle anzuschauen ...

Hilft euch die Kernel config weiter? Kann jemand mal schauen ob ich irgendwas vergessen hab?

-> http://conikost2.dyndns.org/Downloads/config-2.6.16-gentoo-r1

Das mit DNS abschalten in Apache hat nicht geholen (Ich hatte den Eintrag überhaupt nicht in der httpd.conf ...)

Wie kann ich den Kernel % Satz den nachschauen? Habe das nie wirklich geprüft.

DMA sollte an sein:

```

Metabox ~ # hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  1 (on)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 156368016, start = 0

```

----------

## zworK

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

> Was für einen Prozentsatz Kernel-Zeit hast du denn üblicherweise?

 

Was genau möchtest du denn Wissen ?

Hier mal vmstat 1 beim durchklicken durch phpMyAdmin

```
router ~ # vmstat 1

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- --system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in    cs us sy id wa

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     2     5    5     2  2  2 95  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1049   190  1  1 98  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1046   198  1  1 98  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1051   193  1  1 98  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1059   217  0  0 100  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1042   186  1  2 97  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1060   217  1  1 98  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1056   210  0  1 99  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1049   206  1  0 99  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1051   203  1  1 98  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1044   194  1  0 99  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1042   183  0  1 99  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1075   232  1  1 98  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1071   223  1  2 97  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1097   256  0  1 99  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1089   256  1  2 97  0

 0  0   8616   9712  45548  71632    0    0     0     0 1088   245  1  2 97  0

 0  1   8616   9624  45568  71640    0    0    28     0 1085   246  2  2 89  7

 0  0   8616   8612  45628  71944    0    0   336     0 1108   276 45  6 10 38

 0  0   8616   8612  45628  71944    0    0     0    24 1068   232  1  1 93  5

 0  0   8616   8612  45628  71944    0    0     0     0 1051   199  1  1 98  0

 2  0   8616   8612  45628  71944    0    0     0     0 1059   203 11  1 88  0

 0  0   8616   8392  45628  71956    0    0    12     0 1086   281 37  5 56  2

 0  0   8616   8392  45628  71956    0    0     0     0 1054   203  1  1 98  0

 0  0   8616   8392  45628  71956    0    0     0    20 1041   193  1  1 96  2

 2  0   8616   8392  45628  71956    0    0     0     0 1067   214  7  1 92  0

 0  1   8616   8304  45676  72144    0    0   224     0 1069   282 67  7  2 24

 4  0   8616   7556  45692  72244    0    0   116     0 1096   262 87  6  2  5

 4  0   8616   6016  45692  72244    0    0     0     0 1068   349 90 10  0  0

 5  0   8616   3640  45732  72308    0    0    80    20 1126   477 88 12  0  0

 4  0   8616   5532  45740  72308    0    0     8     0 1081   403 92  8  0  0

 2  0   8616   5972  45776  72420    0    0    60     0 1182   419 88 12  0  0

 0  0   8616   6104  45776  72428    0    0     0     0 1066   171  8  3 89  0

 0  0   8616   5796  45776  72428    0    0     0     0 1052   191  1  2 97  0

 0  0   8616   5796  45776  72428    0    0     0    60 1054   181  1  1 95  3

 3  0   8616   4608  45776  72428    0    0     0     0 1044   186 47  5 48  0

 3  0   8616   4696  45780  72460    0    0    36     0 1054   380 91  8  1  0

 2  0   8616   3288  45788  72480    0    0    16     0 1072   307 90  9  0  1

 2  0   8616   3112  45788  72560    0    0    80     0 1121   171 82  7  7  4

 2  0   8616   2244  45748  71772    0    0    88    20 1079   332 80 11  0  9

 0  0   8616   2708  45752  71880    0    0     4     0 1232   247 66  9 23  2

 0  0   8616   2716  45752  71884    0    0     0     0 1050   180  1  1 98  0

 0  0   8616   2724  45752  71884    0    0     0     0 1071   209  1  1 98  0

 0  0   8616   2724  45752  71884    0    0     0     0 1040   167  1  1 98  0

 0  0   8616   2728  45752  71884    0    0     0    48 1086   232  0  1 97  2

 0  0   8616   2728  45752  71884    0    0     0     0 1065   206  1  1 98  0

 0  0   8616   2728  45752  71884    0    0     0     0 1055   176  1  1 98  0

 0  0   8616   2728  45752  71884    0    0     0     0 1043   160  1  1 98  0

 0  0   8616   2728  45752  71884    0    0     0     0 1051   185  0  1 99  0

 0  0   8616   2728  45752  71884    0    0     0    36 1074   208  1  1 96  2

 4  0   8616   2480  45756  71988    0    0   108     0 1050   258 82  6  6  6

 3  0   8616   7356  45740  67024    0    0    36     0 1068   232 93  7  0  0

 3  0   8616   6964  45740  67024    0    0     0     0 1073   183 95  5  0  0

 0  0   8616   7600  45740  67032    0    0     0     0 1076   175 40  5 55  0

 0  0   8616   7600  45740  67032    0    0     0    20 1056   197  1  1 96  2

 0  0   8616   7600  45740  67032    0    0     0     0 1058   196  0  1 99  0

 0  0   8616   7600  45740  67032    0    0     0     0 1050   180  1  1 98  0

```

Unter top geht apache2 max. auf 50% hoch. Nebenbei läuft bei mir noch ein Script, welches alle 5 min eine MySQL Tabelle ausliest. Dabei geht MySQL nie über 1% hinaus.

Die Kiste wird i.d.R. nicht start frequentiert.

Hier mal die ersten 3 Zeilen von top im "Leerlauf"

```

top - 17:27:37 up 71 days, 18:14,  1 user,  load average: 0.09, 0.16, 0.13

Tasks:  72 total,   1 running,  71 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  2.6% us,  2.9% sy,  0.0% ni, 94.2% id,  0.0% wa,  0.3% hi,  0.0% si

```

----------

## ConiKost

@zworK

Wie lange dauert es bei dir, wenn du in phpMyAdmin links von einer Datenbank zur anderen Datenkbank wechselst ?

Bei mir geht das ca. 45 Sekunden (gemessen mit uhr^^)

----------

## sschlueter

@zworK: Na, die vmstat-Ausgabe sieht doch schon besser aus als bei ConiKost.

@ConiKost:

Der CPU-Anteil an Kernel-Zeit steht in der sy-Spalte. Und das ist der auffälligste Unterschied zwischen deiner Ausgabe und der von zworK. Ansonsten sind die beiden Ausgaben relativ ähnlich. Beide Systeme müssen nicht swappen, beide haben eine relativ geringe Festplatten-Aktivität und bei beiden Systemen ist die Festplatte kein Flaschenhals. Aber bei dir ist die Kernel-Last deutlich höher. Und als Nebeneffekt der insgesamt höheren Last hast du eine entsprechend grössere durchschnittliche Warteschlangenlänge der Prozesse, die darauf warten, Rechenzeit zu bekommen (r-Spalte). 

Ich kann jetzt natürlich nicht sagen, ob das Verhalten des Kernels bei dir normal ist oder ein Zeichen dafür, dass irgendetwas nicht stimmt. Wenn du einen IPTABLES Regelsatz mit 50.000 Einträgen hättest, dann könnte das durchaus normal sein  :Smile: 

Und unabhängig von der Frage, ob das Kernel-Verhalten normal ist oder nicht, heisst das auch noch nicht unbedingt, dass das der Grund für das langsame Arbeiten mit phpMyAdmin ist. Ist halt nur Arbeiten an Symptomen.

Du hattest ja gesgat, dass andere PHP-Anwendungen einwandfrei arbeiten. Dass heisst, es liegt grundsätzlich ersteinmal weder an Apache, noch an PHP. Es liegt auch nicht grundsätzlich an MySQL, denn das ProFPD-Login geht schnell und Webmin ist auch langsam, obwohl es kein MySQL benutzt (abgesehen vom MySQL-Admin-Modul natürlich). 

Mich das das mit dem DNS noch nicht so ganz überzeugt. Trag doch mal deinen Client-Rechner in die /etc/hosts des Servers ein.

Zeig uns doch auch mal eine top-Ausgabe.

Ich weiss nicht, ob es viel Sinn macht, da ja MySQL anscheinend nicht das Problem ist, aber du könntest auch die Ausgabe des mysqlreport Skriptes zeigen.

----------

## zworK

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> @zworK
> 
> Wie lange dauert es bei dir, wenn du in phpMyAdmin links von einer Datenbank zur anderen Datenkbank wechselst ?
> 
> Bei mir geht das ca. 45 Sekunden (gemessen mit uhr^^)

 

So im Durchschnitt 3 Sekunden. Unabhängig von der Größe. Ich habe mal zwischen kleinen Testdatenbanken und etwas größeren (Joomla) hin- und hergewechselt. Rein subjektiv tut sich da nichts.

----------

## sschlueter

Bei mir ist das abhängig von der Anzahl der Tabellen und reicht von 0,4 Sekunden bei einer Datenbank mit 0 Tabellen bis zu 1,8 Sekunden für eine Datenbank mit mehr als 100 Tabellen. Gemessen mit Fasterfox.

----------

## ConiKost

 *zworK wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   @zworK
> 
> Wie lange dauert es bei dir, wenn du in phpMyAdmin links von einer Datenbank zur anderen Datenkbank wechselst ?
> 
> Bei mir geht das ca. 45 Sekunden (gemessen mit uhr^^) 
> ...

 

Hmm, aber das ganze kann doch nicht daran sein, dass nen Cyrix 300MHz so lahm ist und dein P-200 wesentlich schneller ... du mit 3 Sekunden und ich über 45 Sekunden ...

Wie ist das mit meiner Kernel config? Ist da irgendwas falsches aktiviert? Habs ja im Thread angehängt.

Meine TOP ausgabe:

```

top - 03:27:13 up 1 day,  8:15,  2 users,  load average: 1.23, 0.81, 0.83

Tasks:  58 total,   3 running,  54 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie

Cpu(s):  4.1% us,  6.5% sy, 39.8% ni,  2.4% id,  0.0% wa, 16.3% hi, 30.9% si

Mem:    125244k total,   117076k used,     8168k free,     3416k buffers

Swap:   498004k total,    38000k used,   460004k free,    16476k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

28659 p2p       35  19 42776  27m 2048 R 76.1 22.6  62:41.05 mlnet

13758 root      17   0  2044 1040  776 R 13.0  0.8   0:01.73 top

13674 root      16   0  5928 1864 1472 S  4.9  1.5   0:02.42 sshd

    1 root      16   0  1460  420  396 S  0.0  0.3   0:04.58 init

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 R  0.0  0.0   1:47.87 ksoftirqd/0

    3 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   5:07.46 events/0

    4 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.05 khelper

    5 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread

    7 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:28.85 kblockd/0

   26 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 khubd

   96 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:15.08 pdflush

   97 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   1:17.50 pdflush

   99 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0

   98 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:34.33 kswapd0

   53 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:03.17 kapmd

  173 root      12 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 vesafb

  181 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.03 kseriod

  199 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kpsmoused

  227 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 pccardd

  229 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pccardd

  247 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:03.53 kjournald

  446 root      17  -4  1744  304  300 S  0.0  0.2   0:10.40 udevd

 1749 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:11.51 kjournald

 1755 root      19   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kjournald

 1757 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:13.98 kjournald

 1759 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:01.86 kjournald

 1761 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   1:26.03 kjournald

 5049 root      16   0  1484  320  296 S  0.0  0.3   0:13.79 ifplugd

 6892 root      15   0  1676  456  332 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.54 syslog-ng

 7052 mysql     16   0  125m 5296 2656 S  0.0  4.2   4:45.70 mysqld

 7164 root      16   0  3148  500  400 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.12 sshd

 7299 root      16   0  2552  324  320 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.01 apmd

 7372 messageb  16   0  2932  316  312 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.02 dbus-daemon

 7512 root      16   0  1636  508  428 S  0.0  0.4   0:01.24 crond

 7637 root      16   0  1592  312  280 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.02 hddtemp

 7856 nobody    16   0  4968  544  440 S  0.0  0.4   0:05.18 proftpd

 7931 root      18   0  5308  328  324 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.16 smbd

 7937 root      18   0  5308  108  104 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 smbd

 7941 root      16   0  3436  680  528 S  0.0  0.5   0:07.37 nmbd

 8013 root      15   0  1456  296  260 S  0.0  0.2  68:22.74 tleds

 8359 root      16   0  7140 1752  944 S  0.0  1.4   0:07.09 miniserv.pl

 8429 root      16   0  7408 1660  892 S  0.0  1.3   0:05.77 miniserv.pl

 8541 root      15   0  1464  376  372 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.07 agetty

 8542 root      16   0  1464  376  372 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.01 agetty

 8543 root      16   0  1460  376  372 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.01 agetty

 8544 root      16   0  1460  376  372 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.01 agetty

 8545 root      16   0  1460  376  372 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.02 agetty

 8550 root      16   0  1460  376  372 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.02 agetty

 4288 root      21   0     0    0    0 Z  0.0  0.0   0:12.83 camsource <defunct>

28681 root      16   0  4704 1012  568 S  0.0  0.8   0:18.91 screen

28682 root      16   0  4604 1144  952 S  0.0  0.9   0:02.50 bash

12784 root      16   0 17168 7444 3020 S  0.0  5.9   0:17.92 apache2

12791 apache    25   0 15640 4960 1416 S  0.0  4.0   0:00.03 apache2

12826 apache    22   0  245m  19m 2744 S  0.0 16.3   4:53.86 apache2

```

Wenn ich mir mit phpMyAdmin gerade einlogge oder irgendwas in phpMyAdmin mache, dann sieht Apache so aus:

```

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

12828 apache    25   0  244m  19m 2756 S 74.9 16.0   7:17.39 apache2

```

Ein Eintrag in die /etc/hosts hat nicht geholfen!

```

Metabox / # cat /etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       Metabox.LAN.Kostecki    Metabox localhost

192.168.0.90    N620c.LAN.Kostecki       N620c

```

Z.b phpkit, das brauch bei mir nur 2-3 Sekunden und dann ist es offen (nutzt PHP und MySQL)

-> http://conikost2.dyndns.org/phpkit

----------

## sschlueter

*hust* Mach doch mal diese eine Tool weg, was da so viel CPU-Zeit verbraucht und sag uns, ob das Arbeiten mit phpmyadmin dann flüssiger ist.

Im übrigen kann man nun sehen, dass die Kernel-CPU-Zeit doch an der Interrupt-Last liegt.

Schau mal, ob die Interrupt-Last geringer ist, wenn das oben genannte Tool weg ist.

Und im übrigen wäre es besser gewesen, gleich dstat zu benutzen. 

Um zu überprüfen, von welchem Gerät die Last ausgeht, emerge dstat und führe dann folgenden Befehl aus:

```
dstat --proc --cpu --int --disk --page --net --full 1
```

----------

## sschlueter

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie ist das mit meiner Kernel config? Ist da irgendwas falsches aktiviert? Habs ja im Thread angehängt.
> 
> 

 

Puh, also, das ist für mich zu mühselig. Kenne auch deine Hardware nicht.

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich mir mit phpMyAdmin gerade einlogge oder irgendwas in phpMyAdmin mache, dann sieht Apache so aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Du hast einen Apache-Prozess/Thread, der schon 7 Stunden CPU-Zeit verbraucht hat? Das ist sehr ungewöhnlich, denn normalerweise werden die Kind-Prozesse/Threads automatisch entsorgt, wenn sie eine gewisse Anzahl an Anfragen bearbeitet haben.

Starte doch mal den Apache neu, um zu sehen, ob es dann besser ist. (Falls es dann besser ist, dann kann man das mit dem automatischen Entsorgen einstellen).

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

1) MLDonkey ist das mit 78%  :Wink:  Aber das nutzt NIE soviel ... die 78% sind gerade wohl aufgetaucht, da ich aufs Webinterface zugegriffen habe ... normal nutzt es ca. 5% ... ich habe es nun mal deaktiviert, aber es hat NICHTS gebracht. Alles brauch genauso lange ...

2) Kann die Intterupt Leistung an der ISA Karte liegen? Ich habe nen PCMCIA -> ISA Adapter, und dadrin steckt ne Orinoco WLAN Karte. Ich habe da ne normale PCI Netzwerkkarte auch drin, soll ich die testen?

3) Hier die Ausgabe. Die erste Ausgabe ist im IDLE Betrieb, die 2te, wenn ich auf phpMyAdmin zugreife.

```

Metabox linux # dstat --proc --cpu --int --disk --page --net --full 1

---procs--- -------cpu0-usage------ -------------interrupts------------ -disk/dm-0---disk/dm-1---disk/dm-2---disk/dm-3---disk/dm-4----disk/hda- ---paging-- --net/eth1-

run blk new|usr sys idl wai hiq siq|__1__ __3__ __11_ __12_ __14_ __15_|_read write:_read write:_read write:_read write:_read write:_read write|__in_ _out_|_recv _send

  0   0   2| 27  10  27   1   6  30|  28    26   186     0     3     0 |7635B 1078B:3251B   17k:  29B  820B: 6.2B  0.7B:4247B 3096B:  16k   23k| 942B 1011B|   0     0

  2   0   0| 13   0  56   0   0  31|   9     5   190     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  768B

  2   0   0|  6   1  60   0   1  32|  10     5   183     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  1   0   0|  7   2  57   0   1  34|  10     5   196     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  2   0   0|  5   2  53   0  15  25|   6     5   187     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  1   0   0|  8   2  50   0  12  28|   9     6   191     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  84B  752B

  2   0   0|  6   2  53   0  13  27|  25    10   197     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 | 188B  866B

  2   0   0|  8   2  54   0   9  27|  14     9   183     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 | 140B  866B

  1   0   0|  7   1  57   0   2  33|  10     8   196     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 | 104B  866B

  2   0   0|  8   1  56   0   5  30|   7     8   183     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 | 104B  866B

  1   0   0|  9   2  60   0   0  30|  20    11   197     0     1     0 |   0     0 :   0  4096B:   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0  4096B|   0     0 | 160B  980B

  2   0   0|  9   0  58   0   0  33|   6     5   183     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  2   0   0|  8   2  61   0   0  29|   9     5   194     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  2   0   0| 10   0  60   0   0  30|   9     5   197     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  1   0   0|  9   0  55   0   0  36|   8     5   182     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  2   0   0|  8   2  51   0  14  25|  13     6   196     0    10     0 |   0     0 :   0    44k:   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0    46k|   0     0 |  96B  752B

  2   0   0|  8   0  52   0  12  28|  13     6   182     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 | 144B  752B

  2   0   0|  8   0  53   0  12  27|  17     8   198     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 | 100B  866B

  2   0   0|  9   2  56   0   6  27|  12     8   182     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 | 108B  866B

  1   0   0| 10   0  56   0   0  35|  14     8   196     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 | 108B  866B

  2   0   0|  9   0  58   0   4  29|  14     9   187     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 | 349B  866B

  1   0   0|  8   6  56   0   0  30|  12     6   192     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  84B  752B

  2   0   0|  9   0  58   0   0  34|  11     6   195     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  84B  752B

  2   0   0|  8   0  63   0   0  29|  13     6   184     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  84B  752B

Metabox linux # dstat --proc --cpu --int --disk --page --net --full 1

---procs--- -------cpu0-usage------ -------------interrupts------------ -disk/dm-0---disk/dm-1---disk/dm-2---disk/dm-3---disk/dm-4----disk/hda- ---paging-- --net/eth1-

run blk new|usr sys idl wai hiq siq|__1__ __3__ __11_ __12_ __14_ __15_|_read write:_read write:_read write:_read write:_read write:_read write|__in_ _out_|_recv _send

  0   0   2| 27  10  27   1   6  30|  28    26   186     0     3     0 |7633B 1078B:3250B   17k:  29B  819B: 6.2B  0.7B:4245B 3095B:  16k   23k| 942B 1011B|   0     0

  1   0   0|  8   4  47   0  13  28|   9     8   180     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 | 104B  882B

  3   0   0|  8   2  47   0  14  29|  28    17   203     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |1324B 1778B

  4   0   0| 61   2   0   0  11  26|  12     6   178     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  2   0   0| 62   5   0   0   3  30|  14     8   197     0     1     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0  1024B:   0     0 :   0     0 :   0  1024B|   0     0 |  84B  866B

  3   0   0| 60   6   0   0   3  31|  10     8   188     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 | 104B  866B

  4   0   0| 64   5   0   0   2  29|  18    11   190     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 | 160B  980B

  3   0   0| 64   1   0   0   1  34|  18    11   198     0     2     0 |   0     0 :   0    16k:   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0    16k|   0     0 | 160B  980B

  2   0   0| 68   0   0   0   1  31|   8     6   182     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  3   0   0| 65   4   0   0   0  31|   7     6   196     0     2     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0  7168B:   0     0 :   0     0 :   0  7168B|   0     0 | 148B  866B

  3   0   0| 67   0   0   0   0  33|  15     7   181     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  3   0   0| 61   0   0   0  14  25|   8     5   199     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  3   0   0| 61   1   0   0  12  26|  13     6   182     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  96B  752B

  2   0   0| 58   1   0   0  13  29|  10     5   196     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  3   0   0| 64   1   0   0  11  24|   6     5   187     0     1     0 |   0     0 :   0  4096B:   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0  4096B|   0     0 |  48B  752B

  3   0   0| 61   4   0   0   2  33|  16     6   192     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  96B  752B

  3   0   0| 63   1   0   0   4  32|   7     5   195     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  3   0   0| 70   1   0   0   1  28|   9     5   184     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  2   0   0| 66   0   0   0   0  34|   9     5   196     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  3   0   0| 63   2   3   0   1  31|  44    54   184     0     7     0 |   0     0 :   0    40k:   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0    40k|   0     0 |2344B   17k

  2   0   0| 64   5   0   0   0  31|  12     5   194     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  3   0   0| 60   8   0   0   0  32|   6     5   188     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 |  48B  752B

  2   0   0| 41   6   8   0  18  28|  21    47   191     0     0     0 |   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 :   0     0 |   0     0 | 584B   23k

```

----------

## sschlueter

Ist in beiden Fällen eines der Geräte auf Interupt 11. Du kannst über cat /proc/interrupts herausfinden, welche Geräte das sind.

----------

## ConiKost

Also das sagt es:

```

 11:        401          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd:usb1, eth0

```

Nun, eth0 ist meine Netzwerkkarte auf PCI, die NICHT benutzt wird ...

eth1 ist meine WLAN Karte, die für LAN und Internet sorgt ...

usb1, da ist meine Webcam dran, die ins Internet mit Camsource Bilder reinstellt ...

Nach entfernen der USB Webcam ist immer noch USB1 da, wieso `?

Hmm, ok ich werde mal beide Geräte ausbauen und schauen was passiert.

[EDIT]

Ok, ich habs wohl ... camsource ist ein Programm für meine Webcam, das verursacht nen hohen Last auf IRQ 11 ... aber trotzdem, phpMyAdmin ist immer noch so langsam!

----------

## sschlueter

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass camsource ja ein Zombie ist. Ich nehme daheran, dass das zur Zeit sowieso gar nicht funktioniert?

Auf jeden Fall müßte die Interrupt-Last sofort wegfallen, wenn das Gerät entfernt wird.

Und was den Userspace angeht: Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, den Apache mal neuzustarten, weil das mit der Zeit dieses einen Apache-Prozesse/Threads so merkwürdig gewesen ist. Und wenn das nicht hilft, dann fällt mir nicht mehr ein, als das, was ich schon gesagt habe: Das Problem mit der hohen Interrupt-Last lösen und ggf. die PHP-Skripte mittels eAccelerator beschleunigen. Aber letzteres sollte wirklich nur optional sein, denn bei zworK läuft es ja auch ohne (zumindest nehme ich das mal an) brauchbar.

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Also folgender Stand:

1) Das entfernen der USB Camera hilft nicht! Das Programm Camsource selbst ist daran schuld an der hohen Last! Wenn ich das Programm beendet sind die Werte bei IRQ11 fast null ...

2) Warum ist Camsource ein Zombie? Bei mir rennt das Programm ohne Probleme ...

3) Die Ausgabe von top sagt nun, dass erst apache2 einige Zeit knapp 90% CPU Last nutzt ... dann knapp 90% mit MySQL und dann wieder mit 90% apache2 ...

4) Neustart von Apache2 hat nicht geholfen. Auch nicht der Neustart von Gentoo ...

5) Ich habe keine Idee mehr, wie ich das Problem lösen könnte *heul*

----------

## sschlueter

Hast du denn mal eAccelerator benutzt? Versuch das doch mal.

Bei MySQL kann man auch einiges tunen. Standardmäßig ist da IIRC beispielsweise kein Query Cache aktiviert. Du könntest mal die Ausgabe vom mysqlreport-Skript posten. Dann bitte mit Query Cache, also mit "--qcache". Einmal vor der benutzung von phpmyadmin und einmal danach.

Wenn du eine top-artige Ansicht der MySQL-Aktivitäten haben willst, dann kannst du auch mtop oder mytop emergen.

Spontan fällt mir ersteinmal nicht mehr ein.

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Übrigens, durch stoppen von Camsource rennt nun Webmin sehr gut, ca.5 Sekunden um eine Seite zu laden, was voll ok ist.

1) Wie nutze ich den MySQL Report? Soll ich jeweils beides vor und nach phpMyAdmin durchführen

2) Ich habe kein mtop und mytop ?

3) Ich teste gleich mal eAccelerator

----------

## sschlueter

mtop oder mytop kannst du auch emergen, wenn du möchtest. Also, ich meine, die ebuilds heissen auch so.

Ich bräuchte aber nur die Ausgabe des mysqlreport-Skripts. Einfach das Skript ausführen.

Das Skript verwendet einen Standard-Benutzer ein Standard-passwort und eine Standard-Datenbank. Du kannst die Default-Werte natürlich überschreiben. Am besten legst du dir für diese Monitorung-Tools einen speziellen MySQL-Benutzer an, der keine datenbank-spezifischen Rechte beseitzt, und von den globalen Rechten auch nur reload und process

Und wenn du das mysqlreport Skript ausführst, dann bitte mit der Option "--qcache".

Mir ist da noch etwas anders eingefallen: Du könntest auch mal versuchen, persistente Datenbank-Verbindungen zu benutzen. Bei phpmyadmin kann man dazu in der config.inc.php

```
$cfg['PersistentConnections']   = TRUE;
```

einfügen. Bin mir jetzt im Moment nicht sicher, ob das allein bereits ausreichend ist, aber man kanns ja mal versuchen.

Und vielleicht sollten wir mach checken, ob eure Rechner wirklich so vergleichbar sind. Mh, postet doch mal eure BogoMips oder so.

----------

## sschlueter

Ach, vielleicht noch eine Frage: Läuft Webmin einzeln, also mit seinem eignen http-server, oder läuft das über Apache? Ich habe das bislang immer nur einzeln laufen gehabt.

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Also ...

1) Dieser Eintrag in die config.inf.php hat nicht geholfen

2) Ok, ich emerge mal mtop und mytop

3) Wo finde ich das mysql report script? und wie starte ich es? Sry, habe das nie benutzt.

4) Webmin hat einen eigenen HTTP Server mit SSL ...

5) Meine CPU:

```

Metabox ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : CyrixInstead

cpu family      : 5

model           : 7

model name      : Cyrix MediaGXtm MMXtm Enhanced

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 300.689

cache size      : 16 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu tsc msr cx8 cmov mmx cxmmx

bogomips        : 602.98

```

----------

## zworK

Also den eAccelerator habe ich nicht installiert.

Webmin läuft mit seinem eigenen http Server. Nebenbei fällt mir ein, dass ein Kumpel von mir debian woody auf einem PI 120 MHz laufen hat. Selbst da läuft webmin wohl noch erträglich.

```
router ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 5

model           : 4

model name      : Pentium MMX

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 199.932

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : yes

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 mmx

bogomips        : 394.24

```

----------

## sschlueter

@zworK: Danke, dann hat sich das mit den Bogomips ja eindeutig geklärt  :Wink: 

@ConiKost: Benutzt du denn phpmyadminauch über SSL?

Das mysqlreport Skript gibt es hier: mysqlreport

----------

## ConiKost

So!

Naja sehr komisch, ich habe ja fast 200 mehr Bogomips ...

1) Nein, ich nutze phpMyAdmin über normal Port 80 OHNE SSL ...

2) Hier die Ausgaben

Die ersten beiden vor phpMyAdmin und die 2 dannach!

Vor phpMyAdmin

```

Metabox ~ # ./mysqlreport

MySQL 5.0.19-log         uptime 0 1:4:30        Mon Apr 17 06:39:03 2006

__ Key 

----------

## sschlueter

Die Option hätte "--qcache" lauten sollen   :Wink: 

Du kannst das auch in einem Aufruf machen. Also nur ./mysqlreport --qcache

Und ich hab vergessen, dich vorher nach der long_query_time zu fragen   :Embarassed: 

Setze mal 

```
long_query_time = 1
```

in der /etc/mysql/my.cnf und starte den Mysql-Server neu. Dann schau mal, ob du durch die Benutzung von phpmyadmin slow queries bekommst (im Report unter Questions --> Slow). Das sollte eigentlich nicht der Fall sein.

Edit:

Wenn kein query cache aktiviert ist, dann kannst du in der /etc/mysql/my.cnf folgendes einfügen:

```
query_cache_size = 8M

query_cache_limit = 1M

```

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

*grml* ^^ Ok nochmal  :Wink: 

Ok, hier die Ergebnise ...

VOR:

```

Metabox ~ # ./mysqlreport --qcache

MySQL 5.0.19-log         uptime 0 0:1:31        Mon Apr 17 07:09:02 2006

__ Key 

----------

## sschlueter

Da der report keinen query cache anzeigt, nehme ich an, dass der nicht aktiviert ist. Du kannst den dann wie beschrieben aktivieren und schauen, ob das was bringt. Ausserdem würde mich interessieren, ob du bei einer long_query_time von 1 slow queries bekommst. Und mich würde interessieren, ob eAccelerator irgendwie hilft. Naja, ich werde dann auch erst morgen wieder reinschauen. Eine gute Idee habe ich zu dieser ganzen Sache aber leider nicht.

Weiterhin noch Frohe Ostern an alle, auch wenn's schon fast vorbei ist   :Smile: 

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

also ich habe alle deine eingetippten Sachen in die my.cnf eingetragen ...

Sonst teste ich noch morgen eAccelerator! ...

----------

## ConiKost

Guten Morgen  :Wink: 

So ich habe mal testweise Debian auf einer 10 Jahre alten 2GB HDD installiert und in diesem Rechner getestet ...

Nun, auf dem Debian braucht phpMyAdmin ca.5 Sekunden pro Seite ... wo wie es sein sollte.

Also muss es definitiv ein Konfigurationsfehler in Gentoo sein.

----------

## zworK

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @zworK
> 
> Wie ist den das bei dir?
> ...

 

PHP und MySQL sind eigentlich unberührt. Bei Apache hab ich lediglich hostname und die "Directory" Einträge in httpd.conf modifiziert.

----------

## ConiKost

 *zworK wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   
> 
> @zworK
> 
> Wie ist den das bei dir?
> ...

 

Und welche Version von Apache, PHP und MySQL?

Könntest du mir mal testweise deine configdateien geben ?

----------

## ConiKost

*heul*

Der eaccelerator hat auch nicht geholfen!

Alles so lahm wie vorher ...

Was hat den Debian was Gentoo nicht hat -.-

----------

## sschlueter

Mich würde ja interessieren, an welcher Stelle es denn genau hakt. Mach doch mal ein

```
tethereal -p -i any -n -t d not port 22
```

während mldonkey und andere Netzwerk-Verkehr verursachende Programme ausser Apache und MySQL abgeschaltet sind. Wenn du eine Shell über SSH hast, musst du Port 22 dabei ausschliessen, wie oben gezeigt. Es wird immer die Zeitdifferenz zwischen einem Paket und dem nächsten angegeben. Vielleicht macht das die Sache etwas klarer.

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Alles klar ...

Ich emerge das mal und poste dann meine Ausgabe ...

----------

## ConiKost

Ok, hier ist mein Log ...

Währrend ich phpMyAdmin aufrufe ...

```

Metabox ~ # tethereal -p -i any -n -t d not port 22

Capturing on Pseudo-device that captures on all interfaces

1   0.000000  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [SYN] Seq=0 Ack=0 Win=65535 Len=0 MSS=1452 WS=0 TSV=0 TSER=0

2   0.005663 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4708 [SYN, ACK] Seq=0 Ack=1 Win=5840 Len=0 MSS=1460 WS=1

3  -0.004098  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=65535 Len=0

4   0.007146  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/ HTTP/1.1

5   0.000416 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4708 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=590 Win=7018 Len=0

6   6.112978 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

7   0.002591 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

8   0.003949  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=590 Ack=2905 Win=65535 Len=0

9   0.000167 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

10   0.002743 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

11   0.002506  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=590 Ack=4357 Win=65535 Len=0

12   0.002988 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

13   0.002829 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

14   0.001419  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=590 Ack=7261 Win=65535 Len=0

15   0.002533 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

16   0.001088  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=590 Ack=8713 Win=65535 Len=0

17   0.002039 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

18   0.002839 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

19   0.001506  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=590 Ack=11617 Win=65535 Len=0

20   0.002400 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

21   0.001131  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=590 Ack=13069 Win=65535 Len=0

22   0.099207 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (text/html)

23   0.002271  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=590 Ack=14475 Win=64129 Len=0

24   0.119830  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/css/phpmyadmin.css.php?&js_frame=right HTTP/1.1

25   0.000190 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4708 [ACK] Seq=14475 Ack=1225 Win=8288 Len=0

26   0.196447 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

27   0.002858 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

28   0.002805 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

29   0.001438  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1225 Ack=17379 Win=65535 Len=0

30   0.003286 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

31   0.001121  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1225 Ack=18831 Win=65535 Len=0

32   0.001888 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

33   0.002854 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

34   0.001374  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1225 Ack=21735 Win=65535 Len=0

35   0.002680 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

36   0.001187  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1225 Ack=23187 Win=65535 Len=0

37   0.001715 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

38   0.001463 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

39   0.001692  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1225 Ack=25112 Win=65535 Len=0

40   0.001171 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

41   0.002817 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

42   0.001963  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1225 Ack=28016 Win=65535 Len=0

43   0.001813 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

44   0.001067  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1225 Ack=29468 Win=65535 Len=0

45   0.002779 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

46   0.002804 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

47   0.001422  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1225 Ack=32372 Win=65535 Len=0

48   0.003137  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1225 Ack=33824 Win=65535 Len=0

49   0.000599 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

50   0.154933 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (text/css)

51   0.002168  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1225 Ack=35030 Win=64329 Len=0

52   3.001347  192.168.0.4 -> 192.168.0.255 BROWSER Host Announcement ELA, Workstation, Server, Print Queue Server, Windows for Workgroups, Windows 95 or above

53   0.042896  192.168.0.4 -> 192.168.0.255 BROWSER Host Announcement ELA, Workstation, Server, Print Queue Server, Windows for Workgroups, Windows 95 or above

54   0.800043  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP POST /Tools/phpMyAdmin/index.php HTTP/1.1 (application/x-www-form-urlencoded)

55   0.000360 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4708 [ACK] Seq=35030 Ack=2204 Win=11208 Len=0

56   4.856654 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 302 Found

57   0.023805  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/index.php?lang=de-utf-8 HTTP/1.1

58   0.000196 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4708 [ACK] Seq=35721 Ack=2959 Win=14128 Len=0

59   9.660458 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

60   0.002816 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (text/html)

61   0.003518  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2959 Ack=37983 Win=65535 Len=0

62   0.134734  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/left.php?lang=de-utf-8 HTTP/1.1

63   0.000168 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4708 [ACK] Seq=37983 Ack=3740 Win=17048 Len=0

64   0.059427  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [SYN] Seq=0 Ack=0 Win=65535 Len=0 MSS=1452 WS=0 TSV=0 TSER=0

65   0.000251 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4710 [SYN, ACK] Seq=0 Ack=1 Win=5840 Len=0 MSS=1460 WS=1

66   0.001917  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=65535 Len=0

67   0.012185  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/main.php?lang=de-utf-8 HTTP/1.1

68   0.000323 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4710 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=782 Win=8760 Len=0

69  11.752631 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

70   0.002588 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

71   0.002811 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (text/html)

72   0.001603  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=3740 Ack=40887 Win=65535 Len=0

73   0.003354  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=3740 Ack=42285 Win=64137 Len=0

74   0.110002  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [SYN] Seq=0 Ack=0 Win=65535 Len=0 MSS=1452 WS=0 TSV=0 TSER=0

75   0.000217 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4723 [SYN, ACK] Seq=0 Ack=1 Win=5840 Len=0 MSS=1460 WS=1

76   0.001956  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=65535 Len=0

77   0.017431  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/css/phpmyadmin.css.php?&js_frame=left HTTP/1.1

78   0.000190 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4723 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=751 Win=8760 Len=0

79   7.825772 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

80   0.002824 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

81   0.004096  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=2905 Win=65535 Len=0

82   0.000190 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

83   0.002734 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

84   0.001846  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=4357 Win=65535 Len=0

85   0.001455 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

86   0.004307 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

87   0.001103  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=7261 Win=65535 Len=0

88   0.001734 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

89   0.004297 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

90   0.001588  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=8713 Win=65535 Len=0

91   0.003009 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

92   0.001103  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=11617 Win=65535 Len=0

93   0.002498 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

94   0.001591  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=13069 Win=65535 Len=0

95   0.045581 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

96   0.002855 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

97   0.002560 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

98   0.001091  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=15973 Win=65535 Len=0

99   0.001689 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

100   0.001700  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=18877 Win=65535 Len=0

101   0.001489 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

102   0.002640 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

103   0.002014  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=21781 Win=65535 Len=0

104   0.172715  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=22116 Win=65200 Len=0

105   0.072182 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

106   0.002613 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

107   0.002577 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

108   0.001527  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=25020 Win=65535 Len=0

109   0.001512 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

110   0.001570  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=26472 Win=65535 Len=0

111   0.001654 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

112   0.002999 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

113   0.002033  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=29376 Win=65535 Len=0

114   0.001518 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

115   0.001602  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=30828 Win=65535 Len=0

116   0.001636 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

117   0.004964  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=33732 Win=65535 Len=0

118   0.001213 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

119   0.002804 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

120   0.001570  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=35184 Win=65535 Len=0

121   0.049529 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

122   0.002837 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

123   0.001620  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=38088 Win=65535 Len=0

124   0.001443 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

125   0.003873 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

126   0.001105  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=40992 Win=65535 Len=0

127   0.111483 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

128   0.002594 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

129   0.002763 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

130   0.001149  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=43847 Win=65535 Len=0

131   0.001678 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

132   0.001848  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=46751 Win=65535 Len=0

133   0.002804 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

134   0.003007 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

135   0.002300  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=49655 Win=65535 Len=0

136   0.106173  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=50484 Win=64706 Len=0

137   0.170036 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

138   0.002751 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

139   0.004066  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=751 Ack=2905 Win=65535 Len=0

140   0.000160 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

141   0.002605 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

142   0.001474  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=751 Ack=4357 Win=65535 Len=0

143   0.001712 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (text/css)

144   0.003725  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=751 Ack=6853 Win=65535 Len=0

145   0.066688 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (text/html)

146   0.035949  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/css/phpmyadmin.css.php?&js_frame=right HTTP/1.1

147   0.000216 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4708 [ACK] Seq=42285 Ack=4493 Win=19968 Len=0

148   0.110952  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=782 Ack=50854 Win=64336 Len=0

149   0.093172 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

150   0.002809 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

151   0.002730 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

152   0.001455  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=4493 Ack=45189 Win=65535 Len=0

153   0.001402 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

154   0.001569  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=4493 Ack=46641 Win=65535 Len=0

155   0.001586 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

156   0.003649 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

157   0.001495  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=4493 Ack=49545 Win=65535 Len=0

158   0.001561 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

159   0.001496  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=4493 Ack=50997 Win=65535 Len=0

160   0.001884 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

161   0.003428  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=4493 Ack=52922 Win=65535 Len=0

162   0.024466 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

163   0.002813 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

164   0.004194 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

165   0.001121  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=4493 Ack=55826 Win=65535 Len=0

166   0.001971 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

167   0.001623  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=4493 Ack=57278 Win=65535 Len=0

168   0.001922 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

169   0.002803 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

170   0.001482  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=4493 Ack=60182 Win=65535 Len=0

171   0.001496 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

172   0.001833  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=4493 Ack=61634 Win=65535 Len=0

173   0.083736 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (text/css)

174   0.002444  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=4493 Ack=62840 Win=64329 Len=0

175  11.089579  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/left.php?&server=1&db=phpkit&table=&lang=de-utf-8&collation_connection=utf8_unicode_ci HTTP/1.1

176   0.000255 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4723 [ACK] Seq=6853 Ack=1593 Win=11680 Len=0

177   0.001922  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/db_details_structure.php?&server=1&db=phpkit&table=&lang=de-utf-8&collation_connection=utf8_unicode_ci HTTP/1.1

178   0.000197 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4710 [ACK] Seq=50854 Ack=1640 Win=11680 Len=0

179   3.922705 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4708 [FIN, ACK] Seq=62840 Ack=4493 Win=19968 Len=0

180   0.002039  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [ACK] Seq=4493 Ack=62841 Win=64329 Len=0

181   0.001933  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4708 > 80 [FIN, ACK] Seq=4493 Ack=62841 Win=64329 Len=0

182   0.000148 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4708 [ACK] Seq=62841 Ack=4494 Win=19968 Len=0

183   2.159583  192.168.0.1 -> 224.0.0.1    IGMP V2 Membership Query

184   0.086907  192.168.0.1 -> 224.0.0.1    IGMP V2 Membership Query

185   5.420859 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

186   0.002809 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

187   0.002846 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

188   0.001598  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=53758 Win=65535 Len=0

189   0.001785 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

190   0.001648  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=55210 Win=65535 Len=0

191   0.001892 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

192   0.002852 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

193   0.001345  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=58114 Win=65535 Len=0

194   0.001710 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

195   0.001835  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=59566 Win=65535 Len=0

196   0.160274 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

197   0.002811 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

198   0.003305  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=61113 Win=65535 Len=0

199   0.003672 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

200   0.002859 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

201   0.001898  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=64017 Win=65535 Len=0

202   0.002045 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

203   0.002823 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

204   0.002354  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=66921 Win=65535 Len=0

205   0.159354 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

206   0.002777 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

207   0.002809 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

208   0.001087  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=69122 Win=65535 Len=0

209   0.001692 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

210   0.002837 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

211   0.001084  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=72026 Win=65535 Len=0

212   0.001769 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

213   0.001285  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=74930 Win=65535 Len=0

214   0.119590  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=75733 Win=64732 Len=0

215   0.079672 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

216   0.002631 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

217   0.002875 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

218   0.001360  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=78637 Win=65535 Len=0

219   0.001649 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

220   0.001908  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=80089 Win=65535 Len=0

221   0.001487 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

222   0.002776 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

223   0.001657  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=82993 Win=65535 Len=0

224   0.064876  192.168.0.4 -> 192.168.0.255 BROWSER Host Announcement ELA, Workstation, Server, Print Queue Server, Windows for Workgroups, Windows 95 or above

225   0.039579  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=83797 Win=64731 Len=0

226   0.027671  192.168.0.4 -> 192.168.0.255 BROWSER Host Announcement ELA, Workstation, Server, Print Queue Server, Windows for Workgroups, Windows 95 or above

227   0.046284 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

228   0.003142 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

229   0.003073 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

230   0.001105  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=86701 Win=65535 Len=0

231   0.001675 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

232   0.003176  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=88153 Win=65535 Len=0

233   0.002071 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

234   0.002750 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

235   0.002989  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=91057 Win=65535 Len=0

236   0.106350  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=91813 Win=64779 Len=0

237   0.111903 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

238   0.002761 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

239   0.002790 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

240   0.001647  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=94717 Win=65535 Len=0

241   0.001894 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

242   0.001510  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=96169 Win=65535 Len=0

243   0.001707 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

244   0.002797 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

245   0.002413  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=99073 Win=65535 Len=0

246   0.106799  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [SYN] Seq=0 Ack=0 Win=65535 Len=0 MSS=1452 WS=0 TSV=0 TSER=0

247   0.000210 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4736 [SYN, ACK] Seq=0 Ack=1 Win=5840 Len=0 MSS=1460 WS=1

248   0.001942  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=65535 Len=0

249   0.006078  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/css/phpmyadmin.css.php?&js_frame=right HTTP/1.1

250   0.000164 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4736 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=832 Win=8760 Len=0

251   0.055562  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=99840 Win=64768 Len=0

252   0.077016 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

253   0.002751 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

254   0.002754 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

255   0.001598  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=102744 Win=65535 Len=0

256   0.001310 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

257   0.001367  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=104196 Win=65535 Len=0

258   0.001639 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

259   0.002908 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

260   0.001263  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=107100 Win=65535 Len=0

261   0.107678  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=107854 Win=64781 Len=0

262   0.084080 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

263   0.002781 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

264   0.002840 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

265   0.001614  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=110758 Win=65535 Len=0

266   0.001843 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

267   0.002600 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

268   0.000999  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=112210 Win=65535 Len=0

269   0.001682 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

270   0.002514  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=115114 Win=65535 Len=0

271   0.164012 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

272   0.002581 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

273   0.002620 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

274   0.001154  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=117316 Win=65535 Len=0

275   0.001695 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

276   0.001814  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=120220 Win=65535 Len=0

277   0.001472 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

278   0.002837 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

279   0.001275  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=123124 Win=65535 Len=0

280   0.120101  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=123894 Win=64765 Len=0

281   0.057176 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

282   0.002820 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

283   0.002821 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

284   0.001384  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=126798 Win=65535 Len=0

285   0.001881 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

286   0.001609  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=128250 Win=65535 Len=0

287   0.001446 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

288   0.002735 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

289   0.001620  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=131154 Win=65535 Len=0

290   0.002601  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=132060 Win=64629 Len=0

291   0.163999 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

292   0.002843 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

293   0.002748 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

294   0.001784  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=134964 Win=65535 Len=0

295   0.001189 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

296   0.001705  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=136416 Win=65535 Len=0

297   0.001470 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

298   0.002821 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

299   0.001610  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=139320 Win=65535 Len=0

300   0.144866  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=140098 Win=64757 Len=0

301   0.031395 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

302   0.002817 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

303   0.002754 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

304   0.001636  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=143002 Win=65535 Len=0

305   0.001438 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

306   0.001740  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=144454 Win=65535 Len=0

307   0.001671 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

308   0.002594 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

309   0.002394  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=147358 Win=65535 Len=0

310   0.151889  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=148129 Win=64764 Len=0

311   1.759646 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

312   0.002817 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (text/html)

313   0.003794  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1640 Ack=150729 Win=65535 Len=0

314   8.414151 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

315   0.002751 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

316   0.004190  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=832 Ack=2905 Win=65535 Len=0

317   0.000381 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

318   0.002865 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

319   0.001450  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=832 Ack=4357 Win=65535 Len=0

320   0.001629 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

321   0.002789 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

322   0.001525  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=832 Ack=7261 Win=65535 Len=0

323   0.001470 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

324   0.002137  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=832 Ack=8713 Win=65535 Len=0

325   0.003310 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

326   0.003423  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=832 Ack=10639 Win=65535 Len=0

327   0.026941 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

328   0.002751 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

329   0.002831 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

330   0.001968  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=832 Ack=13543 Win=65535 Len=0

331   0.001046 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

332   0.001575  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=832 Ack=14995 Win=65535 Len=0

333   0.001864 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

334   0.002874 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

335   0.001382  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=832 Ack=17899 Win=65535 Len=0

336   0.001542 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

337   0.003078  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=832 Ack=19351 Win=65535 Len=0

338   0.077286 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (text/css)

339   0.002233  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=832 Ack=20557 Win=64329 Len=0

340   0.079022  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/js/functions.js HTTP/1.1

341   0.000187 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4710 [ACK] Seq=150729 Ack=2393 Win=14600 Len=0

342   0.011388 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

343   0.002635 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

344   0.002608 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

345   0.001367  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=153633 Win=65535 Len=0

346   0.003074  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=155085 Win=65535 Len=0

347   0.011518 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

348   0.003069 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

349   0.002805 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

350   0.001410  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=157989 Win=65535 Len=0

351   0.001612 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

352   0.001796  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=159441 Win=65535 Len=0

353   0.002963 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

354   0.004500  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=162345 Win=65535 Len=0

355   0.018150 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

356   0.002828 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

357   0.001541  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=163797 Win=65535 Len=0

358   0.001556 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

359   0.002815 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

360   0.001436  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=166701 Win=65535 Len=0

361   0.001561 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

362   0.001819  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=168153 Win=65535 Len=0

363   0.001463 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

364   0.004730  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=171057 Win=65535 Len=0

365   0.016796 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

366   0.003459 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

367   0.001884  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=172509 Win=65535 Len=0

368   0.001545 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

369   0.004670  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=175413 Win=65535 Len=0

370   0.011236 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

371   0.002949 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

372   0.001499  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=176865 Win=65535 Len=0

373   0.002716 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

374   0.002800 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

375   0.001516  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=179769 Win=65535 Len=0

376   0.001347 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

377   0.002060  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=181221 Win=65535 Len=0

378   0.017758 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

379   0.002816 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

380   0.001663  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=184125 Win=65535 Len=0

381   0.001290 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

382   0.001677  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=185577 Win=65535 Len=0

383   0.001508 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

384   0.002756 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

385   0.001769  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=188481 Win=65535 Len=0

386   0.001230 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

387   0.001655  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=189933 Win=65535 Len=0

388   0.023321 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (application/x-javascript)

389   0.002939  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=2393 Ack=191973 Win=65535 Len=0

390   0.175242  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_props.png HTTP/1.1

391   0.000162 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4736 [ACK] Seq=20557 Ack=1617 Win=11680 Len=0

392   0.004807  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_sql.png HTTP/1.1

393   0.002008 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

394   0.011799 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

395   0.036660  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4738 > 80 [SYN] Seq=0 Ack=0 Win=65535 Len=0 MSS=1452 WS=0 TSV=0 TSER=0

396   0.000205 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4738 [SYN, ACK] Seq=0 Ack=1 Win=5840 Len=0 MSS=1460 WS=1

397   0.002098  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4738 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=65535 Len=0

398   0.029319  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_search.png HTTP/1.1

399   0.000403 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4738 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=787 Win=8760 Len=0

400   0.033664  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1617 Ack=21121 Win=65535 Len=0

401   0.038780 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

402   0.061472  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=3176 Ack=192565 Win=64943 Len=0

403   0.049556  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_tipp.png HTTP/1.1

404   0.001366  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_tblops.png HTTP/1.1

405   0.000176 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4738 [ACK] Seq=877 Ack=1573 Win=11680 Len=0

406   0.003485 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

407   0.003933 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

408   0.043265  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_deltbl.png HTTP/1.1

409   0.002994  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_browse.png HTTP/1.1

410   0.002214  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_select.png HTTP/1.1

411   0.007175 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

412   0.005384 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

413   0.013195 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

414   0.040200  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_insrow.png HTTP/1.1

415   0.008923 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

416   0.033005  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_empty.png HTTP/1.1

417   0.005776 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

418   0.011099 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

419   0.002743 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

420   0.002746 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

421   0.001427  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1593 Ack=9757 Win=65535 Len=0

422   0.001733 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

423   0.001653  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1593 Ack=11209 Win=65535 Len=0

424   0.002711 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

425   0.002669 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

426   0.001371  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1593 Ack=14113 Win=65535 Len=0

427   0.001649 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

428   0.001933  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1593 Ack=15565 Win=65535 Len=0

429   0.023526  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_drop.png HTTP/1.1

430   0.003893 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

431   0.020428  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=4748 Ack=193752 Win=65535 Len=0

432   0.068058  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/bd_empty.png HTTP/1.1

433   0.002071  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/bd_browse.png HTTP/1.1

434   0.002066  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/bd_select.png HTTP/1.1

435   0.002658 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

436   0.003709 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

437   0.015698 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

438   0.006001  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1593 Ack=15834 Win=65266 Len=0

439   0.015521 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

440   0.002733 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

441   0.002881 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

442   0.001291  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1593 Ack=18738 Win=65535 Len=0

443   0.002806 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

444   0.001155  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1593 Ack=20190 Win=65535 Len=0

445   0.001724 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

446   0.002811 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

447   0.001269  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1593 Ack=23094 Win=65535 Len=0

448   0.021946  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/arrow_ltr.png HTTP/1.1

449   0.002689  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_print.png HTTP/1.1

450   0.002092  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_tblanalyse.png HTTP/1.1

451   0.004978 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

452   0.003508 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

453   0.003185 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

454   0.030847  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_newtbl.png HTTP/1.1

455   0.003360 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

456   0.095654  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=6325 Ack=195112 Win=64175 Len=0

457   0.000473  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4738 > 80 [ACK] Seq=4718 Ack=3677 Win=64988 Len=0

458   0.000489  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1593 Ack=23934 Win=64695 Len=0

459   0.027781 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

460   0.003016 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

461   0.002721 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (text/html)

462   0.001339  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1593 Ack=26838 Win=65535 Len=0

463   0.003419  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1593 Ack=28023 Win=64350 Len=0

464   0.043829  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/css/phpmyadmin.css.php?&js_frame=left HTTP/1.1

465   0.017040  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=6328 Ack=25181 Win=65535 Len=0

466   0.021401 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4710 [ACK] Seq=195112 Ack=7141 Win=31308 Len=0

467   0.183211 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

468   0.002758 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

469   0.002816 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

470   0.001389  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=7141 Ack=198016 Win=65535 Len=0

471   0.003131 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]

472   0.000971  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=7141 Ack=199468 Win=65535 Len=0

473   0.001690 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (text/css)

474   0.003424  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=7141 Ack=201963 Win=65535 Len=0

475   0.043037  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 HTTP GET /Tools/phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_sbrowse.png HTTP/1.1

476   0.006032 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK (image/png)

477   0.130489  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4738 > 80 [ACK] Seq=5491 Ack=4143 Win=64522 Len=0

478  11.376078 00:08:02:dd:d7:91 ->              ARP Who has 192.168.0.3?  Tell 192.168.0.5

479   0.020376 00:08:02:dd:d7:91 ->              ARP Who has 192.168.0.3?  Tell 192.168.0.5

480   3.005866 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4736 [FIN, ACK] Seq=25181 Ack=6328 Win=29200 Len=0

481   0.001996  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [ACK] Seq=6328 Ack=25182 Win=65535 Len=0

482   0.002132  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4736 > 80 [FIN, ACK] Seq=6328 Ack=25182 Win=65535 Len=0

483   0.000147 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4736 [ACK] Seq=25182 Ack=6329 Win=29200 Len=0

484   0.145529 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4723 [FIN, ACK] Seq=28023 Ack=1593 Win=11680 Len=0

485   0.002306  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [ACK] Seq=1593 Ack=28024 Win=64350 Len=0

486   0.002249  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4723 > 80 [FIN, ACK] Seq=1593 Ack=28024 Win=64350 Len=0

487   0.000149 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4723 [ACK] Seq=28024 Ack=1594 Win=11680 Len=0

488   0.275255 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4710 [FIN, ACK] Seq=201963 Ack=7141 Win=31308 Len=0

489   0.001999  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [ACK] Seq=7141 Ack=201964 Win=65535 Len=0

490   0.001955  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4710 > 80 [FIN, ACK] Seq=7141 Ack=201964 Win=65535 Len=0

491   0.000139 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4710 [ACK] Seq=201964 Ack=7142 Win=31308 Len=0

492   0.035781 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4738 [FIN, ACK] Seq=4143 Ack=5491 Win=26280 Len=0

493   0.001981  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4738 > 80 [ACK] Seq=5491 Ack=4144 Win=64522 Len=0

494   0.020177  192.168.0.5 -> 192.168.0.253 TCP 4738 > 80 [FIN, ACK] Seq=5491 Ack=4144 Win=64522 Len=0

495   0.000162 192.168.0.253 -> 192.168.0.5  TCP 80 > 4738 [ACK] Seq=4144 Ack=5492 Win=26280 Len=0

496   4.796539 00:0b:6a:f0:8d:4b ->              ARP Who has 192.168.0.1?  Tell 192.168.0.3

497   0.102438 00:0b:6a:f0:8d:4b ->              ARP Who has 192.168.0.1?  Tell 192.168.0.3

```

----------

## sschlueter

Sieht für mich alles normal aus. Es dauert eben an einigen Stellen nur lange, bis der Server nach einer Client-Anfrage auch wirklich Daten schickt.

Du benutzt doch die Apache-Version mit Threads? Du könntest mal versuchen, die klassische mpm ohne Threads zu benutzen. Allerdings müßtest du dann Apache und PHP neu emergen. Und eAccelerator eventuell auch, weiss nicht genau. Aber das würde ich dann vorher eher un-mergen, war ja sowieso nur ein Schuss ins Blaue.

----------

## ConiKost

Hmm, ok ich teste mal ...

Naja, nur warum ist Debian so schnell? (Und da wurde sowas wie MPM Worker installiert ... also threads ?)

Ich teste es nochmal ohne threads ...

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Achja, ich habe nun Query Cache zum laufen gekriegt ... hier die Ausgabe mit mysqlreport  :Wink: 

```

Metabox ~ # ./mysqlreport --qcache

MySQL 5.0.19-log         uptime 0 0:2:30        Tue Apr 18 23:24:42 2006

__ Key 

----------

## sschlueter

Wie ist so der Stand der Dinge? Hat das mit dem Query Cache etwas gebracht? Hast du es mit einem prefork-Apache versucht?

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Also das Problem ist nun gelöst .... LOL

Also in der Readme von phpMyAdmin steht, ich muss das Modul mcrypt für phpMyAdmin aktivieren, den sonst läuft phpMyAdmin sehr langsam ...

Tja, unter Debian wars eben so schnell, da es ja Binarys sind, die alles drin haben (auch mcrypt).

Aber unter Gentoo kompiliere ich ja selber ... und mcrypt war nicht dabei.

Nachdem ist es nun eingefügt habe rennt es sehr gut!

Also Solved ...

----------

## nic0000

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Also das Problem ist nun gelöst .... LOL

 

Bist mein Held  :Wink: 

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Also in der Readme von phpMyAdmin steht, ich muss das Modul mcrypt für phpMyAdmin aktivieren, den sonst läuft phpMyAdmin sehr langsam ...

 

Was bedeutet jetzt das konkret?

Was muss jetzt gemacht werden?

----------

## sschlueter

Hehe, ich sage jetzt mal einfach gar nichts weiter zu dem bisherigen Weg  :Laughing: 

Und was ist mit webmin?

----------

## ConiKost

Also Webmin rennt momentan auch sehr gut ...

3-4 Sekunden pro Seitenaufbau ..

Also wegen phpMyAdmin!

Ihr müsst unter Gentoo das USE Flag crypt setzen (für dev-lang/php) ... den das soll phpMyAdmin sehr stark beschleunigen ... was es ja nun bei mir tut ...

Deswegen war auch Debian so schnell  :Wink:  Den das ist ja nen Binary was so gesehen alle Features aktiv hat.

----------

## nic0000

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Ihr müsst unter Gentoo das USE Flag crypt setzen (für dev-lang/php)...[...]

 

OK, dann ist es ja ganz easy.

Ich dachte es gibt ungelöste Abhängigkeiten damit hier:

```

* app-crypt/mcrypt

     Available versions:  2.6.2 2.6.4

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://mcrypt.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         replacement of the old unix crypt(1)

```

Jetzt bin ich beruhigt  :Wink: 

----------

